# good book on donor conception?



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
DP and me are very new to idea of donor eggs / sperm, and wonder whether people could recommend a good book(s) we could read as a starting point - either general advice, medical info or personal accounts would be useful. 
DP prefers books to websites, so I think paper-and-ink may be the place to start for him! Sorry if this info is elsewhere, I've had a quick look and can't find it.
Thanks all, jen-v


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Jen-v 

I have read a couple of books since starting our own DE journey. 'Having Your Baby Through Egg Donation' by Elen Sarasohn Glazer and Evelina Weidman Sterling was really good, and I also found 'Experiences of Donor Conception: Parents, Offspring and Donors through the Years' very helpful. Not sure who the author(s) was, but both books are on Amazon. On thing I would say is that these books don't pull any punches around issues like anonymous donation (not in favour) and sometimes made quite hard reading, as we had to reflect on our own choices. The first one covers all sorts of practical issues, as well as people's experiences.

Something that was a more personal account of being an egg donor recipient is the brilliant blog:

http://infertilityadventure.blogspot.com/2007/06/views-from-this-side-of-using-donor.html

I found this really helpful as the author talks about her thoughts and feelings from the start of the process, but also now she has her donor conceived child.

If you haven't already, have a look at all the materials on the Donor Conception Network webpages. Just Google to find.

Hope you find something useful and good luck on your journey! Happy to chat anytime 

Jen xx
/links


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

jen42 Thanks so much for replying so quickly - I really appreciate the advice.  I'll have a look on amazon and get reading. I tried my library website, but this is obviously niche reading! I had a quick look on the DCN website too - so much to look at. 
Anyone come across other books which might be a bit more positive / even handed about anonymous donors? This is the option my clinic uses / prefers, and I want us to consider both sides. I'm a bit scared that DP will be scared off if he reads something negative, as he is already a bit worried about the whole donor thing ... but on the other hand I think knowledge has got to be a good thing


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Jen

Just to say I sought a lot of info on Internet ahead of my 1st anon donor cycle in Spain and got a lot of info off here FF WAS really supportive.  My hubby was dead against it at 1st but even though hasn't worked yet learnt a lot and been on a journey more ahead but will get there.  Anyway good luck Xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the very best book on any sort of donor conception is Mommies,Daddies, Donors, Surrogates: Answering Tough Questions and Building Strong Families by Diane Ehrensaft.  Diane is an American psychologist who runs a practice focusing on third party conception.  She has lots of experience, is wise, insightful, non-judgemental and down to earth.
Recommended highly.
Olivia


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


Ive just ordered that book from Amazon, it sounded just perfect for us, thanks for the recommendation Olivia    x


Good luck Girls on your journey


----------



## Kay123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi

I have been away for a while.. felt I needed a break from fertility  but back again and have just seen your post. There is a most wonderful book that you can read on site that is a quick read and ffers so much helpon so many donor issues and questions you have. It can be found on the site www.giftovlife.com as you enter the site look on the RHS of the home page and you will see a block that says "A World Of Hope Restored"click on that and there pops your 24 page book with pics and personal experineces advice ect Hope this helps 

/links


----------

